# Dupage county, IL. Reliable,



## split2ndnova (Dec 3, 2009)

I am looking to partner up with another company. I have been plowing for years and owned a business 5 years ago.I ended up giving the accounts to a friend and shutting it down, due to managing a large financial institution. Plowing is now a huge priority, these days.I'm sure most understand this.

Times have changed. I would like to partner up with another driver as I market for more biz. I would sub for anyone that may need help with any accounts they cannot accommodate at this time. 

I like the idea of a partnership of some kind. I have a new 8.5 v blade and salter. I work fast, but safe. My vehicle is like new and is also reliable. 12 years plowing experience. Excellent business and sales skills.

Is there anyone out there? Dupage county. Addison, Hanover pk, Carol stream, Bloomingdale is where I am at during the week but have no issues with traveling. Msg if you are interested.

Billy B.


----------



## TurboNikko (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey my name is Nick. Call me at 708-923-0797. I am interested. I am in Streamwood.


----------

